# Printserver mit LPT- und USB-Anschlüsse



## flukas (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mehrere PC's ohne Netzwerkkarte an einen einzigen Drucker anschließen. Dies sollte möglichst über LPT funktionieren, da einige davon noch keinen USB-Anschluss besitzen. 

Wie kann ich das realisieren? Wie viel würde es mich kosten und ist eine Aufrüstung mit einer Netzwerkkarte notwendig?


mfg Lukas


----------



## Dr Dau (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Es gab früher mal diese "KVM Switch" Boxen (bzw. gibt es heute auch noch..... glaube ich).
Man konnte mehrere PC's an einen Monitor/Tastatur/Maus anschliessen.
Es gab aber auch eine Box mit der man mehrere Drucker an einen PC anschliessen konnte.
Könnte also auch sein dass es sowas gab um mehrere PC's an einen Drucker anzuschliessen.
Mehr als 2-3 PC's wirst Du dort aber wohl nicht anschliessen können.
Evtl. musst Du auch per Hand umschalten welcher PC drucken soll.
Hinzu kommt noch die Länge der Druckerkabel (die längste Länge die ich kenne sind 5 Meter).
LPT ist aber ja schon etwas "aus der Mode", dürfte also schwer werden sowas zu finden.
Vorteil einer solchen Box ist allerdings dass Du neben der Box, dem Drucker, den LPT Ports an den PC's und den Druckerkabeln lediglich den zum Betriebssystem passenden Druckertreiber brauchst, da sich der Drucker mit der Box genauso verhält als wenn er direkt am LPT vom PC angeschlossen währe.

Ein Printserver hingegen wird in ein Netzwerk eingebunden.
Vorteil hier währe z.b. dass die PC's in verschiedenen Zimmern oder gar Stockwerken stehen könnten.
Die Anzahl der PC's hängt von der Anzahl der Anschlüsse am Netzwerk Switch ab (theoretisch unbegrenzt).
Hierzu brauchst Du den Drucker, den Printserver, die Netzwerkkabel, die Netzwerkkarten, den Netzwerk Switch und den Druckertreiber für das jeweilige Betreibssystem.
Für Windows 9x brauchst Du ausserdem eine zum Printserver passende Client Software.
Die NT Familie und Linux hingegen haben alles nötige schon "onboard", muss ggf. nur nachinstalliert werden.
So ein Printserver fängt aber bei ungefähr 50 € an.

Wenn Du aber nur 4 PC's anschliessen willst, kannst Du alternativ auch einen Router nehmen (Du musst den Router ja nicht nutzen um damit online zu gehen).
Da gab es mal ein Gerät von Digitus mit integriertem Printserver (LPT) und integriertem 4-Port Netzwerk Switch.
Bei eBay gibt es den einen oder anderen Händler der dieses Gerät noch für ca. 20 € (neu) anbieten.
Hinzu kommen noch die Netzwerkkabel (Preis hängt von der Kabellänge ab) und die Netzwerkkarten (ca. 2-5 €/Stück bei eBay).

Und dann könntest Du den Drucker ja noch direkt an einem der PC's anschliessen und für das Netzwerk freigeben.
Hierbei könnte aber auch mal das eine oder andere Problem zwischen den verschiedenen Betreibssystemen auftreten.
Ausserdem müsste dieser PC immer angeschaltet sein, wenn Du drucken willst.

Am besten erzählst Du mal näheres.....
Wie viele PC's?
Standort der PC's (Entfernung)?
Welche Betriebssysteme?
Sollen evtl. auch Daten zwischen den PC's ausgetauscht werden?
Gemeinsamer Internetzugang?
usw.....
Dabei auch ruhig ein wenig in die Zukunft planen..... nicht dass Du nächstes Jahr wieder was anderes willst. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

